# 1/72 RoG U-boat question



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm currently working on the 1/72 U-boat. I opened up the limber holes in the hull for more realism, but I was wondering what to put behind them so you don't see any light showing through if you were to look at the model dead side-on. BTW, I only opened up the ones which run along the hull closest to the top deck. Most the ones down by the steering gear I left alone. If you've run into this, how did you handle it?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've actually seen an aftermarket set that includes etched brass decks, and the hull sections to go inside the limber holes. Can't recall who made them, but you might try a search at www.squadron.com - they also have all the resin aftermarket kits like a full engine room, torpedo room, control room and ward room. You could spend hundreds detailing that boat!


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi irishavenger,

The top of the semi-cylindrical pressure hull would be visible, with some pipes and "greeblies". An AfterMarket co makes a resin pressure hull (I bought one). There's a list of AM and resources at my uboat site:

http://www.rocketcopy.biz/models/rokket/uboat/resources.shtml


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, ummm,spending any more money on the aftermarket bling is out of the question. I was probably just going to run some styrene tube along each side on the inside. It'll be up on a shelf on my wall eventually anyway, so only the closest of inspection would detect anything. Thanks guys. :dude: 



Chris


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

You can bend a little styrene and add a few greeblies for cheap. Plus painted dark grey wil e just shapes, barely visible.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good luck with her IrishAvenger! its a cool kit.

Here is one shot of mine.


----------

